# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Painting Compressed Concrete Asbestos roof.

## Artsy

Hey Guys 
Im Bunnings Girls better half. Got a few quick Q's.
Bought this place around 6 months ago now. When we bought it just had the roof sealed (part of buying it). The guy said that he could paint it for us for an extra $900 or something.. Then we didn't have the money to do this.
 The roof in pretty good condition and im guessing would last a few more years until we save up and get a colour bond roof.
The Mrs wants to make it look a bit better and wants me to paint it black. its currently a darking grey. The guy who sealed the roof said he was going to paint it with Wattle Solar Guard. The Mrs also found this  dulax roof and Trim paint at work also..
Any ideas which would be better?
Also what would be the best way to paint it. Im pretty good with a air spray gun. So im thinking about getting a airless one as I dont have a hose that long and for the price of air hose I could buy a good airless gun.
Or would a shapped roller be better? 
Would I need to clean the roof first with something before painting it? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## bunnings_girl

hey guys,
back me here and chose the wattyl solar guard ( only caz its on special at a good buy atm) 
btw hey babe! just to add a little support here, and to see mif u have covered it all...i reckon it would be quicker to use a spray rathe then roller... 
has anyone used the dulux roof and trim paint? any sugguestions would help here thanks guys

----------


## journeyman Mick

Artsy & Bunnings Girl,
when you talk about an airless sprayer are we talking big industrial thing that costs $1000+ and works a bit like a high pressure blaster but with paint going through it or are we talking an electric spray gun with a 1 litre or so pot? If it's the latter, it'll be slower than a wet weekend and you'll be better served by a roller (presuming you can get one in the right profile for your roof). Otherwise you may want to hire a proper airless sprayer.  
I'm not familiar with sealants used for fibro roofing so I can't really say what's required or safe to use for washdown. I'm presuming though that a wash with sugar soap, or if the roof's really mouldy, sani-chlor and a really good hose down would suffice. 
If your place gets hot in summer maybe think about painting it something other than black (might be too late if you've had the paint tinted already :Rolleyes:  ) 
Mick

----------


## Artsy

Washing the whole roof the Sugar Soap :Shock:   there is a fair amouth of surface area up there...
I think the sealent they used is pretty to keep stop the fibres from flaking off ect.. so im guessing they spray it with a diluted PVC glue and water type mix..
The roof isn't mouldy. well 1 month ago when I was up there it didn't seem mouldy. There is some moss in places though  :Annoyed:  
I was speaking about the smaller types of airless spray guns. I would have thought even the ones with the small pots would be a bit faster and easier than a shaped roller

----------


## echnidna

Id just sweep the loose dust of with a broom and apply the solaguard.
You might be able to get a corrugated roller to suit the super 6 roof sheeting which would make it a fast easy job.

----------


## journeyman Mick

I washed down my whole house with sani-chlor (concentrated bleach) and pressure washed it in a day and we're talking removing 20 years worth of Tropical Mould (I wrote it with capitals, if you've seen the stuff you'll understand why :Biggrin:  ). You put your sugar soap or sani-chlor/whatever in a knapsack sprayer and spray a largish area, wait for it to do its stuff and hit it with the pressure spray, doesn't take that long. That's pretty standard paint prep around here, but obviously different places, different conditions and requirements. Better to spend too much time on prep than not enough as then you're just wasting all that time and money on a paint coating that will fail sooner rather than later. 
Mick

----------


## bunnings_girl

i agree with mick about prep......i think spending the morning cleaning it will pay off for sure, no doubt about it.....didnt think of sugar soap to tell u the truth.....i can see were going to have to use a hose for this (great water restrictions, how on earth are we going to do it?)
any suggestions on dulux roof and trim guys? mick did u repaint ur roof or just clean it? if so which paint did u use? 
havent fully decided which colour yet, still thinking about it........

----------


## rat52

If you do buy a airless spraygun make it a good quality that has an extension hose that you can drop into a 4ltr pot. I used one on the senior citizens shack and it was great on the outside walls

----------


## journeyman Mick

Bunnings Girl
I don't "do" paint  :No:   got a painter mate to send his crew over when they had a couple of quiet days to knock it over. :Biggrin:   Didn't paint the roof as it's colorbond and still pretty good. It's a pretty light colour though, "sand" or something like that. A black roof will be way hotter than something a bit lighter, but the colour you pick will depend on the rest of the colour scheme and possibly heritage/covenant requirements. 
Mick

----------

